
Is NYC's most iconic sandwich dying? - AstroJetson
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20160218-is-nycs-most-iconic-sandwich-dying
======
AstroJetson
Interesting article since the deli is facing the same thing today's startup
are "society changes, can you adapt to stay in business". Two good examples of
how deli's are doing exactly that.

